# First solo journey



## beginnavagabond (May 2, 2017)

I am working at a farm in Minnesota this summer and I thought it'd be a good idea to travel somewhere new after I start working there. I was planning on taking a greyhound from Minnesota to Portland or somewhere in California but I may see if I can get a ride from a bigger city like Sioux Falls or Omaha. I know what to bring but I would like some advice on what kind of mindset I should have and what I should expect. I've never travelled alone and I think it's time I do that. The one thing I'm a little concerned with is someone bothering me if they see me sleeping in the woods. I know not to sleep on private property and to stay far from the road but I guess I just stress about it a little. Have you ever been bothered at your camping spot before? Also what are some ways I can prepare while I'm still at home besides sleeping outside and scavenging for food? Thank you so much for your advice

EDIT: I watched a video on stealth camping tips and it said to camp in places that are not on private property, and to look out for no trespassing signs. If I find a big wooded area far from human sight with no signs in sight but not a designated camping area would it be safe to camp there? I guess I just want to make sure I know what I'm doing.


----------

